# Seksualiteit > Vrouwen >  Als man heb ik een vraagje aan jullie.

## jukebox

Mijn vriendin en ik hebben een klein vraagje over een probleem dat ons beiden dwarszit. Het zit namelijk zo dat mijn vriendin slechts 1 keer kan klaarkomen en dat meestal tijdens het voorspel, we zijn slechts sinds een tijdje seksueel actief en zouden graag weten hoe dat komt. Ikzelf heb geen probleem om meerdere keren klaar te komen, maar het zit mij dan dwars dat ik haar niet opnieuw klaar kan laten komen. Ik breng haar meerdere keren bijna tot haar hoogtepunt, maar telkens als ze bijna klaar gaat komen verdwijnt het plots, hoe hard ik dan ook mijn best doe, het is mij slechts 1 enkele keer gelukt om haar tweemaal te laten klaarkomen. We hebben nu al een 4de passionele nacht achter de rug (verspreid over meerdere weken). Maar toch wil ik er graag alles aan doe om haar ten minste 2 of 3 keer tot in "heaven" te brengen. Want ik weet dat zij dat doodgraag zou hebben.. men beste dames.... HEEEEEEEELP!!!

grtz jukebox and his girlfriend.
btw: je kan ook haar bericht vinden op de profielpagina "iMe"
en daar haar verhaal lezen.

----------


## MartinDenHelder

Wrom doe je zo hard je best ????? Misschien is het wel daarom en de reden dat het niet lukt ??? Dus kappen met dat ego en gewoon de daad doen, ze geniet er niet minder om en van is mijn idee.
Misschien een andere dame of man erbij ? wat toy`s ? een parenclub ? en ga zo maar door. Spanning opbouwen is het beste en neem dat maar van deze 50 jarige "ervaringsdeskundige" (hehehehe) aan

----------


## christel1

Ik denk niet dat je op die leeftijd al een parenclub moet gaan bezoeken, zelfs niet op mijn leeftijd, ben er ook 50... 
Ik zou het eens moeten voorleggen aan mijn kinderen eerlijk gezegd, die zijn 23 en 25... maar ik denk dat ze met 1 keer al blij en tevreden zijn. 
Daar moet je toch geen drama over maken ? Er zijn ergere dingen in het leven dan maar 1 keer kunnen klaarkomen...

----------


## coffee

Juxebox,

Een lichaam is geen fabriek.
Het grote clicé is dat de ene vrouw heel makkelijk en zelfs een aantal keren kan klaarkomen, de andere vrouw totaal niet.

Het vrouwenlichaam bouwt die prikkels op, na het orgasme , kan het bij de 1 blijven hangen en weer tot een climax komen en bij een ander ebt het gevoel totaal weg.
Het enige wat ik nog kan zeggen is, maak er geen punt van, geniet van elkaar.
Klaarkomen is geen wedstrijd.
succes

----------


## dotito

Ik vind persoonlijk die parenclubs maar een gruwelijk gedoe hoor, ale dat is mijn mening hé. Daar komt allemaal miserie van in een relatie. Waarom gewoon niet genieten van elkaar zoals coffee zegt. En de een komt een keer klaar de andere meerdere keren. Maar ik vind ook als je kan klaarkomen dat is er toch geen probleem! Er zijn mensen die niet kunnen klaarkomen dat is pas een probleem.


Alvast succes!

----------


## coffee

ps om even terug te komen op een parenclub.

Het bezoeken van een parenclub heeft verder niets te maken met hoe oud/jong je bent.
Het is de keuze die je maakt.
Als je besluit een parenclub te bezoeken, maak dan eerst hele goede afspraken met elkaar.
Ook moet je totaal niet jaloers zijn.

Veelal wordt een parenclub bezocht,om sexueel contakt te hebben met andere mannen/vrouwen , dan je vaste/eigen partner.
OOk hier kan de rijkelijke fantasieen over een trio bv worden waargemaakt.
Of het meekijken bij een ander stel.
DUs lieve mensen, 
Weet waar je aan begint.
Aan de ene kant kan het je seks leven verrijken, maar aan de andere kant,kan het zo vies tegenvallen.

----------


## coffee

Juxebox,

kom je nog wel eens hier op het forum??

en terug te komen op je orgasme vraag.

Er zijn inderdaad meer vrouwen die GEEN orgasme kunnen krijgen,zoals Dodito schrijft.

----------


## manouk

Er zijn genoeg vrouwen die helemaal niet klaar kunnen komen. Maar wat maakt het ook uit? Als je maar kan genieten van de seks.

----------


## jukebox

Beste mensen, 
hartelijk dank voor jullie hulp, maar wij hebben inmiddels het "probleem" al gevonden. Het is inderdaad zo dat het van vrouw tot vrouw afhangt of je al dan niet één of meerdere keren klaarkomt. Bij ons lag het probleem niet van de prikkels op te bouwen, want die waren er, aangezien mijn geliefde telkens bijna tot het hoogtepunt kwam. Ondertussen zijn we uiteraard al veel verder in onze relatie en hebben we elkaar veel beter leren kennen, waardoor je als partner weet wat en hoe je iets moet doen. Maar het grote probleem wat alles tegenhield was een dom klein wondje dat irriteerde tijdens onze daad. Maar die is inmiddels al verdwenen, dus kan ik jullie met plezier vertellen dat ons kleine "probleempje" lang verleden tijd is. Over die parenclubs hierentegen: Ik zou het niet aankunnen mijn vriendin te zien prutsen met een andere man/ of vrouw. De koppels die dat aankunnen zijn ofwel HEEL sterk, ofwel niet echt meer aangetrokken tot mekaar. Het is wel inderdaad zo dat je de spanning in je seksleven wat kunt opkrikken, maar volgens mij kan dit op vele andere manieren, waar je als koppel dan geen problemen kunt hebben en al zeker niet kwaad kunt zijn op mekaar. Zo kun je i.p.v. live naar een ander koppel kijken, dat je waarschijnlijk meer dan 1 keer in je leven zal zien, ook eens samen naar porno kijken, of eens wat ruwere seks proberen, andere standjes, condooms met prikkelende stof, enz. toch aan iedereen; bedankt!  :Smile:

----------

